# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine aktivnosti >  Radionica o pelenama u Tisnom

## buhtla

U subotu, 25. travnja s početkom u 10.00 sati u prostorima narodne knjižnice i čitaonice u Tisnom , na adresi Uska ulica 1, održat će se radionica o platnenim pelenama u organizaciji udruge RODA-Roditelji u akciji.
Svi zainteresirani za korištenje platnenih pelena moći će iz prve ruke čuti informacije o njihovim prednostima,  kako ih koristiti i održavati, te pogledati i opipati primjerke Rodina branda - platnene pelene "Rodina pusa".
Radionica je besplatna i svi su dobrodošli!

----------

